# Anyone North of the border.............?



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

I used a trophy taker, I just put a line to the two downward cables and attached the TT line to it...worked like a charm.

Serge


----------



## Pat (Nov 19, 2003)

Would this work.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I have a Quicktune 3000 micro adjust with prongs and the lizard type tongue that comes with it. It is great shape. Just some green marker on the lizard tongue that I can clean off. 

45.00 tyd.

Pics


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

Anyone got a QAD Hunter they want to get rid of?


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

the quick tune is nice but I don't think it would do well out in the bush, Its more for target isn't it?


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

The way it is currently set-up it is it's target config. I have prongs for hunting. I will take a picture and show you.


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

can you please do that, The reason I'm trying to stay up here is I have buying a few things from south of boarder and with the high dollar customs seems not to be letting things get through without nailing ya for tax!!!


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

here it is set up as a hunting rest. I would include the prongs with the plastics covers (silencers) and the lizzard tongue which you can use if you wanted to shoot it on a target rig. It takes 30 seconds to swap from lizzard to prongs.


----------



## tinymike66 (May 11, 2007)

does this drop away?


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

This is not a drop away like a QAD or Trophy taker. The prongs are spring loaded and do push down. The way you set it up is you set the spring tension to the minimum amount required to hold your arrow at pull draw. From what I understand the arrow will push the rest somewhat down when fired but it does not drop i nthe typical drop away sense.

The nice part about this rest is everything (left/right, up/down and spring tension) is micro adjustable using turn dials rather than trying to loosen a screw and move it a hair, which we all know is a pain in the keister.

Up to you. 

Here is the instructions and description of the rest at the NAP site.

http://www.newarchery.com/#/product"]http://www.newarchery.com/#/product"]http://www.newarchery.com/#/product

http://www.newarchery.com/documents/200606025018.pdf"]http://www.newarchery.com/documents/200606025018.pdf"]http://www.newarchery.com/documents/200606025018.pdf


----------

